# Froggies and Flourish Excel



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

I have read that Flourish Excel will not only fertilize plants but it helps keep algae under control. I have 6 neon tetras, 2 otos, and 2 ADFs. First I would like to know if and how it will effect the livestock and if it truly does help control the algae. I have also seen videos showing some plants melting after dosed with FE. Does this happen from overdosing or does it effect certain plants differently. Experiences? Input! Advice!

Thanks!


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

i've been told by my LFS guy that when he called the manufacturer regarding Excel's algae-fighting characteristics that they deny that intended purpose. his take is that the company won't market it as such, for whatever reason (legal/whatever/doesn't matter). He did say that they are kinda coy about the matter, though. Nor will the company give a complete ingredient list. My LFS guy supposes one ingredient may be formaldehyde. hmmmm.

Anyhoo, I can personally attest to the algae-fighting benefit... Excel was one of the crutches I used to get through a period when my tank was imbalanced (too much light, not enough co2) and I had a pretty good algae bloom. The thing is: for significant algae fighting, you need to double and even triple-dose Excel (2-3x dose on bottle). At those doses, more sensitive plants may succumb. Crypt and Cabomba come to mind as sensitive plants, only cause they're in my tank, but neither had any problem when I triple dosed.

But Excel isn't a "fertilizer" in that it provides minerals and electrolytes to the plants - it's another form of carbon. You can think of it as an alternative to co2, although that's not 100% accurate (different form of carbon) and there some rare ecclectic people out there that use both.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't know about the algae but I use the Flourish tabs on my plants and does very good. i have been using the tabs for about a year now.


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

The active ingredient in excel is Glutaraldehyde. You can make your own excel for cheap if you figure out where to get some and find the right ratio. Some searching on tpt would probably yield those answers should you feel like looking for them. There's a list of plants that don't like excel on seachem's website. 

Glutaraldehyde - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the input on the advantages of Excel and the warnings! Does anyone know about the effect on the froggies! If Excel effects sensitive plants (crypts, etc.), I worry about the ADF's sensitive skin. I have had my frogs for about 3 years now and I would be devastated if Excel caused their demise! If I am careful, I would think the tetras and otos would do OK. So-o-o-o-o-o, has anyone mixed frogs and Excel in the same tank??? Maybe co2 would be the best way to go?


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

a quote from the wiki page oldpunk linked to:


> It kills cells quickly by crosslinking their proteins and is usually employed alone or mixed with formaldehyde[3] as the first of two fixative processes to stabilize specimens such as bacteria, plant material,


far out! I guess that LFS guy wasn't far off after all! the algae doesn't stand a chance! muhahahahahah


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

YIKES!:fishGreen:


Due to the fragility of the froggies, I will abstain from using this (?able) product. More nerites are required! Thanks....


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

part of me wants to say something like "but it's in such a low concentration, your frogs are probably fine"

but frogs are pretty sensitive, and I think if I had frogs, I'd agree with you - not worth the risk. you have got me thinking about setting up a terrarium w/ frogs, tho! I've always liked 'em. Is it really any harder than fish? Do you have a terrarium, or a full-out aquarium? Do they have/need a place to sit & rest out of the water?


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Wheeledgoat! 

Dwarf African frogs are aquatic and would require an aquarium. I have mine in a 10 gallon, heavily planted tank with 6 tetras and 2 otos. They do not come out of the water, but do need to have access to the surface to breath. Since they are very small (about the size of a 50 cent piece) they should be in a relatively shallow tank ~ I would think nothing over 14-16 inches deep. Maybe other members have had them in deeper tanks, I don't know.

I love mine! I don't see them often 'cause they hide during the day, but they are very cute when I do see them. During the day if you watch the tank for a while, you will see them shoot to the surface to grab a breath of air. 

They are easy to care for: just some food and an unimpeded route to the surface ~ water parameters the same as the fish! And, they must be kept with non-agressive fish or other aquatic critters that would make a meal out of them!


----------

